# Problème de jumelage Apple Remote Macbook pro



## DominiquePicone (2 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, impossible de jumeler mon apple remote avec mon macbook pro, ces derniers sont neuf depuis moins d'un mois. La télécommande fonctionne sur un autre macbook donc l'apple remote fonctionne, ensuite j'ai bien sûr desactiver le jumelage sur l'ancien mac. J'ai autoriser le jumelage sur mon nouveau macbook pro, mais en faisant la manip "menu+suivant" pendant plusieurs seconde rien n'y fait...

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## storme (2 Février 2012)

Dans préférences systèmes/Sécurité et confidentialité, la case désactiver le récepteur infra rouge n'est pas coché, a tout hasard ?


----------



## DominiquePicone (3 Février 2012)

storme a dit:


> Dans préférences systèmes/Sécurité et confidentialité, la case désactiver le récepteur infra rouge n'est pas coché, a tout hasard ?



Bonjour, nan j'ai bien décocher cette case afin que le Mac puisse autoriser le lien... Rien n'y fait pourtant, j'ai pris le temps de tester l'apple remote sur un autre Mac et ça marche, donc elle fonctionne, les piles sont neuves... impossible de jumeler cette Apple remote avec mon nouveau Macbook Pro.

Quelqu'un connait le problème?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## storme (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans les informations système, matériel/USB le récepteur infrarouge est bien détecté ?


----------



## DominiquePicone (3 Février 2012)

storme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans les informations système, matériel/USB le récepteur infrarouge est bien détecté ?




Merci Storme pour votre aide et votre temps.

Oui visiblement il est détecter, j'ai vérifier dans les informations Systèmes et il indique bien la même chose que vous... C'est très bizarre je comprends pas du tout. Une autre solution???

Merci.


----------



## storme (3 Février 2012)

Donc, visiblement, l'Apple remote est hors de cause, le récepteur infrarouge du Mac aussi...

Certainement un problème logicielle ?

Redémarrer le Mac, effectuer une réparation des autorisations, après je sèche...


----------



## DominiquePicone (3 Février 2012)

storme a dit:


> Donc, visiblement, l'Apple remote est hors de cause, le récepteur infrarouge du Mac aussi...
> 
> Certainement un problème logicielle ?
> 
> Redémarrer le Mac, effectuer une réparation des autorisations, après je sèche...



Aie... Comment on fait ça concrètement??? Je suis directeur artistique et nul en maintenance... Mon Mac est mon outils de travail, je l'ouvre je bosse je le ferme... 

En quelques mots comment effectuer une réparation des autorisations? et cela à un risque sur le système lui même? Les données sur le disque dure etc etc...?

Merci infiniment.

Cordialement.


----------

